# I bought a EAA Witness Match Elite .45 this weekend



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I went to a large local gun show this weekend and bought 2 new guns.

One was a EAA Witness Match Elite .45










It's a beautiful gun and handles great (like most 1911's)

Very crisp easy trigger.

I can't wait to get to the range & shoot it.

:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

That is a sweet gun! The SA trigger is very nice. I would be very anxious to get out and give her a go too.

What else did you get?

Good luck and have years of fun!!!!

RCG


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

recoilguy - thanks I know I'll like it.

I also bought a gun I had never seen - hadn't really heard about it. 

It's a EAA EZ9 two-tone compact.










As you can see it's not made in Italy.

Nice little gun - I like the single control and the control being ambidextrous.

It' has 3 ports on the top to reduce recoil -










It's a interesting gun.

:smt1099


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Pretty gun nicely posed! Look forward to a range report maybe?
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

